# Problems with LCR?



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about putting a LCR on layaway, but I want to make sure it's the right choice before I do. All I've heard so far from people who've shot them are good things. Has anybody has any issues with one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Found this on youtube...I'm interested to see what Ruger has to say. Could be a real issue.


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to see.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Why doesn't he just send it to Ruger?
They'll send him a new gun.

But, WOW.

AFS


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

*lcr*



nUgZ said:


> Found this on youtube...I'm interested to see what Ruger has to say. Could be a real issue.


Ruger is a great gun, never heard of somthin like this, ruger is also known for there recall too. 
Like too know if it was the gun or operator error


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Like was said.. send it back to Ruger and get a new gun. They always stand by there products as far as I know.


----------



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought my LCR shortly after it came to the market. It's my first gun so I've put at least 500 rounds through it, around half of those being +p. I haven't encountered anything near what that video depicts. From what I've observed, the LCR is a competent carry weapon. Lightweight and durable. 

Now that I'm in AZ, I plan on getting my CCL. :smt023

dolomite


----------



## hps (May 29, 2007)

Bought one of these fine weapons last week, put 50 rds thru it last night. I THOUGHT it would have a very stout kick, however it was a pleasure to shoot w/standard and +P rds. If your on the line about this purchase take that step this is a fine weapon and a real pleasure to carry. You will NOT be disappointed!!!


----------

